# My New Necklace



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I just had to share this with you "Women in the Out-Of-Doors", this is my new custom-made necklace. Stacy from Illumination Jewelry (both on Etsy and at The Rust Belt Market in Ferndale) made this for me from some mallard duck wing feathers I've been saving. I've always thought these feathers were magnificent and finally asked a truly wonderful artist to make something for me out of them. I feel she added just the perfect embellishments with the little bit of pheasant feathers. If you're looking for a truly beautiful way to remember a great hunt, look her up. She does great work at a VERY reasonable price. (She also does earrings, pins, hair clips and...I'm sure she could do hat bands too....might be a pretty cool gift for your hubby or best friend!)


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

you're right those feathers ARE pretty. Nice necklace also.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Was there any horse hair on that rowel? 
Jim


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

James Dymond said:


> Was there any horse hair on that rowel?


Sorry....I don't understand what you're asking me....can you rephrase please?


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

autumnlovr said:


> Sorry....I don't understand what you're asking me....can you rephrase please?



The rowel (round thingy) on the necklace is part of a stirrup...


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

jimp said:


> The rowel (round thingy) on the necklace is part of a stirrup...


Ah, OK. I never got involved in the world of horses. Actually, the artist added it because it's very similar to the logo of the market she works out of.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Not the stirrup its the part of the spur that could be dug into the horse. Jim


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

James Dymond said:


> Not the stirrup its the part of the spur that could be dug into the horse. Jim


Yeah, the spur on a stirrup...forgot the word :0)


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Yep, I did a Google-image search and saw EXACTLY what it was. I wonder where the artist found it....she lives in the city of Detroit and they don't have too many horses down there!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Leather chaps and spurs arent just for horses anymore!


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Yeah, the spur on a stirrup...forgot the word :0) 

The spurs are on the boot, the boot goes in the stirrup, guess thats why you can use them if you don't have a horse. I don't have a horse or spurs but they would look nice hanging on the bedpost. Jim


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

James Dymond said:


> Yeah, the spur on a stirrup...forgot the word :0)
> 
> The spurs are on the boot, the boot goes in the stirrup, guess thats why you can use them if you don't have a horse. I don't have a horse or spurs but they would look nice hanging on the bedpost. Jim


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

A riding crop would also be nice. I wonder if the 
"artist" might be an old aquaintance we called "the leather lady"


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

plugger said:


> A riding crop would also be nice. I wonder if the
> "artist" might be an old aquaintance we called "the leather lady"


She _was_ a *bit* tough to *harness*...


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Very nice Lauren. Those feathers are very pretty!

As for the rest of ya'll.....now I know you boys like to wear leather chaps and spurs and hang them on your bed post every night.

Weirdo's!!:lol::lol:


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

RIVER LADY said:


> Very nice Lauren. Those feathers are very pretty!
> 
> As for the rest of ya'll.....now I know you boys like to wear leather chaps and spurs and hang them on your bed post every night.
> 
> Weirdo's!!:lol::lol:


Naw, after 45 years it's either ice paks or hot water bottles near the bed here.
And who's online at 4:00am in the morning young lady, goin' fishin'?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

jimp said:


> Naw, after 45 years it's either ice paks or hot water bottles near the bed here.
> And who's online at 4:00am in the morning young lady, goin' fishin'?


No, getting ready for work.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Very pretty necklace!! First thing I thought when I saw it was "steampunk". :coolgleam


----------

